# What to get boys for wading boots?



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Looking to see what you guys are using for your little ones that wade fish?

So for I have only found down to size 4 in the Foreverlast Reef Boots.

Those are fine, but my 7 yr old is in a size 2 right now, even with a neoprene sock the 4's are too big.

Also wanting stingray guards, he used mine, but they are huge on him.

Any help or suggestions would be great.

Not wanting to use tennis shoes unless we have to.

Thanks!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm hoping someone chimes in on this thread, my children need some boots as well. The crackshot rayguards in a size small fit my 7 and 9 year old.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My lil girls use last year's tennis shoes for wading and duck hunting....none of us use ray guards just shuffle. Worse case make some out of pvc cut in half and stitch them to some pants. Wade gear they will outgrow is way too expensive.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Might try some cheap leather hiking boots. Won't last forever but will protect their feet. For ray guards, take a look at the hard plastic wrap around snake leggings. They could be cut down to fit.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

sgrem said:


> My lil girls use last year's tennis shoes for wading and duck hunting....none of us use ray guards just shuffle. Worse case make some out of pvc cut in half and stitch them to some pants. Wade gear they will outgrow is way too expensive.


 This is pretty much how we've done it too. I don't even wear ray guards myself. I did buy my son a pair of neoprene boot foot waders for the second split a couple seasons ago. I bought them big and he managed to get two seasons out of them. He's growing so fast he'll likely be wearing my stuff by the time he's 14, so this will likely be the last season I have to get him his own waders. After that I will be the one getting new gear.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*Update-*

Ok, so after running all over the internet, I found something.
Magellan Brand from Academy. There flats boots are made all the way down to size 3. I bought two pair, youngest son is in a 1 and oldest son is a 3 so what the heck. Just tried them on, youngest son they fit perfect oldest son they are way to small, more like a 5 I would think. So, going to keep one pair and since there are other boots that start at size 6, we are just going to go see what fits the best for my oldest. Also, going to buy the stingray guards they are one size, so will last a while.

Good ole Academy!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Ray guards are a good idea because kids forget to shuffle and start walking but what's the problem with wearing tennis shoes? That's all I've ever used.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Do not recommend the separate stingray guards. They tend to ride up your leg and leaves your ankle vulnerable. Only brand that has a good strap to go under your boot and keep your guards in place are crackshot


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

So compared to tennis shoes, the wader booties are $20 per pair. They currently only have shoes for school, so they are actually more expensive than the wading boots.

As far as stingray guards, I have both Crackshot and Foreverlast. Agree the bottom strap is nice to keep the CS in place, but not worth the $40 price difference IMHO.
To each there own, but I bought two pair of guards for the price of one pair of crackshot. 

The boys legs are so short and skinny, that even adjusted tight, the guards I bought have no problem staying down over the ankles. We are not wading muck any time soon!!!

We will get to use everything this Saturday so I will post honest feedback if something doesn't work out like I hope!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

$40 isn't worth the pain of the stingray strike. Wow good luck.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

not sure what your deal is. simple thread simple topic.
Have been with and without guards for 35yrs, no stingray issues.
Just being careful with my boys. $70 or $30 they both work.
In my experience the strap beneath the Crackshots wear out and then you end up with the same thing anyway.
To each their own as I have already said, no need to respond to me anymore.
I have a lot of this on this site over the years, sure didn't think it would happen on such a simple thread....


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

My dad said shuffle your feet. It has saved me a thousand times over including the time I was trying to get to a new left breaking surf point we stumbled across in Mexico and had to wade across a lagoon. When I got near the other side I saw this group of fishermen with nets pulling up these large schools of fish right near the shore. As I got closer a couple of the fishermen looked up and started yelling peligro, peligro! They all stood up and were waving me away. I thought they didn't want me to spook their fish, so I walked over a little more to the right to try avoiding where they were fishing. When I got up on the bank they were fishing from, a fisherman with a crazed looked ran over with a net and called me a loco ******. He then threw the net in the water right in the area that I had just walked through and pulled it in with what I guess was 20 to 30 small stingrays anywhere from 8â€ to 14â€ in width from wing tip to wing tip. I always shuffle my feet in the water by instinct, because Dad said; Shuffle your feet if you want to fish with me. I have never been hit by a sting ray. Canvas shoes with no padding sewn in, like the old Converse style basketball shoe, work best for me. I recently found a great shoe for wading at Walmart. They call it an after game walking shoe. It is made of neoprene, like a wet suit material, it is very light, comfortable and the soul works well on slick wet rocks and reefs. It is a slip on without laces but because of its design it stays on your feet.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input! Yes, boys have been taught to shuffle. And their first outing was a set of shoes similar to what you listed. They now both have Magellan Wading boots and stingray guards. We had our first official wade last Saturday and it was a very fun and exciting outing. We shared one fishing rod, and I handled the equipment. I did the casting and pulled the hooks out of the fish we caught. But they loved catching fish tummy deep with me!!! Next trip they will take their own fishing rods, I will still handle netting the fish and hook removal but they should be able to do the rest....was more fun than our first deer hunting adventures, more yelling screaming and laughing.


----------



## LionelC (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe a dumb idea but what about shin guards for soccer? My little one wore them when he was like 4 in soccer. Got them from Academy and they were cheap little plastic with a liner on one side.


LionelC


----------

